# Kittens



## angelshelper81 (Mar 20, 2006)

I think maybe I posted this on the wrong board. Either way I could really use a response. *worry worry worry*


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I believe you were being answered in the Breeding Forum. I'll move this there for you, because they are familiar with the problem. From what I've read, I'm think you'll have to be the foster mommy. Maybe this will help:

http://www.feralcat.com/raising.html

I hope everything goes well for you. Make sure you describe a specific problem so that we can address it for you. 

I'll move this to the Breeding Forum, where the beginning of this thread is. I'm sorry I can't combine them for you. We don't have the software for that.


----------



## angelshelper81 (Mar 20, 2006)

That's ok.

At the time I started this thread, I hadn't been answered yet on the other one, but sending people through the link resulted in them answering on that thread, so the conversation _is_ all in one place.

Sorry for the cross-post.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's ok. Perhaps the link will be helpful to you or someone else.


----------

